

The Amazon Post - orenbarzilai
http://www.amazonpost.tomodo.me/regional

======
citricsquid
I'm upvoting this not for the cutesy joke but because of the introduction to
tomodo.me. This is a fantastic app, I can already think of a variety of ways
this can be used in non-trivial ways to help me, but here's a trivial example
of modifying news.yc to include domain favicons:
[http://newsycombinator.tomodo.me/](http://newsycombinator.tomodo.me/). The
best thing (that I didn't catch at first) is that this isn't a static copy of
the site, it's a proxy that serves modifications (in the form of userscripts)
against the live website, it supports all interactions with the site. This
comment is edited through the tomodo version of news.yc!

~~~
wodow
Spun out to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6172200](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6172200)

~~~
orenbarzilai
Love it! You are more than welcome to mash it up with the other this mod
[http://hnews.tomodo.me](http://hnews.tomodo.me)

------
IanCal
I can't load this in chrome or safari, I end up in an infinite reload cycle
loading
[http://www.amazonpost.tomodo.me/regional](http://www.amazonpost.tomodo.me/regional)
or
[http://m.amazonpost.tomodo.me/regional](http://m.amazonpost.tomodo.me/regional)

------
wodow
I was surprised to see that this was built using a web app.

How does Tomodo exist in the same world as IPR lawyers?

~~~
MichaelAza
In this case I think it's OK because it's a parody. In general, I think it's
for the good of the company if their service receives more usage because
someone made it better, isn't it?

